# Gun/Knife/Cigar



## Anvil Head (Nov 14, 2016)

Didn't want to pirate Scottie's beautiful bowie post, but someone mentioned adding a gun to the pic. Good customer sent this to me yesterday.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 14, 2016)

That's a cool picture Carl.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 14, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 15, 2016)

Guy lives up near Asheville. Heck of a lot better photographer than me.


----------



## marknga (Nov 15, 2016)

yes sir those are great photographs. The material he had to work with was pretty dang snazzy also.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice work Carl!!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 16, 2016)

Great photos!  I like all the little hidden details you put into your work.  On the center photo, is that pyrography or scrimshaw?  Nice!


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 16, 2016)

Fella's name is Tony M., he's got a bit of a knack for color composition.
A crude form of coarse scrim mixed with carving. No pyro work.
Thank you for the kind compliments.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 18, 2016)

Tony sent me this one yesterday. I called it a Moosemuck for obvious reasons. He wanted it for camping. Curly hickory, wrought iron fittings, blade forged from old Nicolson file. 
Side note: Looking for more of those small animal escutcheons, but can't seem to find where I got "doss moose" (as Boris would say). PM me if you have a source please.


----------

